# Do Pigeons and Rabbits go together?



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello! I have an aviary that is 8ft W by 14ft L for domestic pigeons, some pets and others are rescue. The majority of my Pigeons are Kings and I have a few homers and one blind racer as well. I decided my pigeon population would never be more than 16 (I don't allow them to fly). 

Anyway, I often enough have been to the animal shelters to pick up or check on Pigeons and I see all these Beautiful homeless Rabbits. I am researching with no luck, if anyone had experience having Rabbits in the same aviary with Pigeons. I had Bunnies when I was younger and they are really easy to potty train to a litter box. I could imagine if they lived with Pigeons they would need to have a good bath every now and again!

Anyone hear of this mix? I am hesitant to try it, not wanting to make a commitment to a Shelter bunny and have it not work. I am in touch with Rabbit rescue, but they are slow in responding or did not like the idea. I was thinking of fostering a few bunnies with intention to adopt, so I could try it.

Any thoughts?

Thank you
Cheryl


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

The birds would poop too much, The rabbits would be stuck down on the floor in the poop, Would make them sick I would think.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

No, I wouldn't do that! Someone's pigeon was badly injured when her pet rabbit bit it, they have sharp teeth. This is what has prevented me from mixing a rabbit with the pigeons.


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

Rabbits get sick very quickly if favorable environment is no provided .
like kalkbl said due to pigeon poop i dont think it would b possible!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes too much pooping for the rabbit to get away from.. and you never know the rabbit could have a habit of spraying urine.. so you do not want that around your birds as well..


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

I have outdoor bunnies who occasionally come inside. When they are inside around my indoor pigeons the pigeons have tied to peck their eyes :/


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I would keep them seperate, just think of a house that's Too Full!
You must have had your own room when you were a child. Lucky you!
Disease is the main concern when keeping any kind of animal/pet, sure, you can try to mix them but besides becoming a circus trainer, why bother.
Just build a nice rabbit Palace besides your Pigeon Palace! 
Now that would be cool.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you for your input!!! Keep it coming if anyone has any thoughts. I have been in touch with my avian vet and he said they could live in the same habitat. But I am not convinces specially hearing your thoughts. I also am in touch with a local Rabbit expert I have yet to hear back.

Happy day everyone!


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*Loft for two???*

Wondering how you made out I'm in the process of building a bunny hutch for two and a coop at the same time. Where the bunnies are going was were I was going to build the coop now I'm thinking of building a duplex so there next to but separate from each other


----------

